# Hello ^_^



## Nocturna (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello. I've been watching the forums for the past few days and decided to join today. I'm from South Carolina and currently have two does. Got them at the end of May. This is not my first time owning mice. About five years ago I had one buck, a deaf feeder PEW. He was such a sweet little guy who loved to explore everything. Surprisingly enough he didn't have the male mouse smell at all.
I don't have any experience breeding mice. However I have had a pair of Syrian Hamsters before, over 10 years ago, and the female had a litter of 9 pups. That was an interesting experience. 
Once I get the pictures to the right dimensions I hope to have them posted on the forums soon. Hope to have a great time here. Thank you!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

